# weed bassin



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I fish Piedmont alot. It has more weeds this year than I can even remember. How do you guys fish weeds? Some looks like milfoil and other is like a matted feathery looking stuff. Is there a better time of day for fishing weeds? Thanks.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

This would be a great scenario for topwater frog! Bass will relate to the weeds for cover, and to ambush shad and other foods. A senko rigged weedless is also a great presentation. I would recommend 15-20lb test line or heavy braid for this.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

yea i agree i would throw a top water frog and maybe try throwing a weedless worm just work it through the weeds..


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

right on guys...bout the only way i would fish em is senko or topwater weedless


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

for topwater bassin I like the scum frog bigfoot. It is very weedless. The weeds in the ponds I fish are about 4" long, 1.5cm wide and willow shaped. Tried to find what they were but gave up. Anyone know? They look like this. And grow at all depths of the water column. They've really been taking over the top of the pond lately and its only going to get worse.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't count out using a buzzbait at the weed edge. The bass are in there, and they love to ambush those buzzbaits.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Chopper, try texas rigging a green pumpkin beaver style bait and peg the bullet weight with a toothpick. The bullet weight has got to be heavy- 1/2 to 1 oz. Use a stout rod with braid or 20 lb mono. Pitch the bait up high and let the bullet weight punch down thru the weeds. Give a few twitches and shakes and repeat. I fish Piedmont a good bit too and this works really well for me.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I do mostly what you guys do. I love the frogs and buzz baits. I used a weighted fluke this week. I used one of those weighted keel hooks like you would use for a swim bait. It have it some nice action. I did get one nice bass that way. I am going to try that flipping idea. When you can't get them to come up and hit at the top of the weeds I think that they are still in there. You must have to go down and find them. Thanks.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

what do you do when the bass blow through the weeds and in doing so push your scum frog out of the way and as a result miss the bait plenty of blow ups not alot of fish


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Weedless frogs work good and so does flipping the weeds, like some other guys posted. I would add a couple things, though. Work along the weeds quickly until you find fish. The fish will be grouped together. You might cover 100 yards of grass beds without a hit, and then BANG! Then slow down and figure out what drew the fish there (depression or hump in the bottom, point or drain in conjunction with the weeds, etc.) When you figure that out, repeat it in like locations around the lake. Then you're on 'em! Also, easy on the trolling motor...let the wind move you when possible. One last thing...sometimes the fish are holding up under the mat and not on the bottom. You may have to pull you're bait up to a few feet from the surface, mid depth, etc. Repeat this around the lake as well.

I think figuring out what the fish are doing is at least as important as what kind of plastic you're throwing.

GO GET 'EM!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I like to use the Frogs on weeds along with un-weighted plastics. One thing I do is keep a flippin stick handy. If they blow-up on a frog or plastic bait and miss it, I take the flippin stick ( usually with a worm and pegged sinker ) and put it right down the hole that the Bass made when it missed my bait. A lot of times they are sitting there looking for the meal they just missed.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

here's my take on the subject.you could try a weedless spoon.you can fish it on top of the mat or down in the weeds as well.just make sure it's heavy enough to punch through the mat.what about a swim jig?it should slip right through the weeds.a willow leaf spinnerbait should be able to go through the weeds as well.ever tried using a topwater rat.same principle as a frog.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just fished piedmont last night for 5 hours..............we spent plenty of time fishing the weed beds...........tried waking spinnerbaits over the weeds............threw buzzbaits..............flipped a variety of soft plastics into the weeds too............i even threw crankbaits into the weeds and tried ripping them free of the weeds looking for a reaction strike......we didnt have much luck at all...............two hits and both of them came on a black buzzbait just before dark..............if you figure out a pattern let me know !!!


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

JamesT said:


> The weeds in the ponds I fish are about 4" long, 1.5cm wide and willow shaped. Tried to find what they were but gave up. Anyone know? They look like this. And grow at all depths of the water column. They've really been taking over the top of the pond lately and its only going to get worse.[/IMG]


I have a pond around the corner with the same infestation. It's called American elodea (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_waterweed).

I use a Spro frog with heavy line to get the job done.

TH


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

im a big crankbait guy and theres one place i fish with a ton of weeds I like to throw a Manns Baby 1 minus there action is incredible and they stay very close to the top of the water love em


----------

